# Just ordered an Oberon Kindle 3 cover (Link not live yet)



## booknut (Dec 26, 2008)

It occurred to me when looking at the K2 covers on the site to change the 2 with a 3 and the url came up with pictures for K3 covers. So I just ordered the Davinci in saddle. I really was just going to be happy with the amazon cover but I have really been wanting this cover & its something special .

_ETA: I removed the link because it's not live yet. (Will put it back as soon as it is  ) ~ Luv_


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

They started making the butterfly in red for the nook, K1 and K2, so I was expecting it for the K3 and had every intention of ordering it. They're doing marigold instead of red. Yuck (sorry, I REALLY dislike that color).


----------



## booknut (Dec 26, 2008)

I don't like the marigold either. I'm pretty boring with colors for a cover though. I wanted a saddle or dark green. So luckily saddle was available for the davinci. If I chose a more celtic design I would have wanted dark green which I had for the K1 & 2.


----------



## derek alvah (Jul 2, 2010)

I almost ordered one,but I wonder ...with that bottom right strap partially covering the back button,will there be a problem with unintentional pressing of the back button with any jars or shakes of the cover? Think I'll wait for some user reviews.I really want my davinci in saddle again.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I've just seen too many diapers that shade of yellow  

Not sure what I'm going to get now. Maybe I'll just stick with the Amazon cover for my Kindle and get the red butterfly for my new nook.


----------



## OberonDesign.com (Nov 30, 2009)

someone posted about the Oberon K3 link.. we are in the process of working on it and it is NOT LIVE YET which means if you place an order on it chances are we will never see it.. we are hoping to have it up and running by the weekend and as soon as we do you will be INFORMED.. thanks!


----------



## kindlek (Nov 12, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> They started making the butterfly in red for the nook, K1 and K2, so I was expecting it for the K3 and had every intention of ordering it. They're doing marigold instead of red. Yuck (sorry, I REALLY dislike that color).


I'm with ya on the marigold. They were still making the K2 Tree of Life with wine as a choice and was hoping the K3 might be available that way, but now it's saddle, green and chocolate. Saddle and chocolate just seem too much alike as the choices.

I know new designs weren't planned for now, but I'd sent an e-mail to them yesterday expressing the hope that more designs would be added (maybe at least the designs already offered for journals) because now that a person may be owning at least three Kindles it sure would be nice to have more choices of design. No response. Oh well, I tried.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> I've just seen too many diapers that shade of yellow
> 
> Not sure what I'm going to get now. Maybe I'll just stick with the Amazon cover for my Kindle and get the red butterfly for my new nook.


When did you get your nook? I have a nook too.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

OberonDesign.com said:


> Oberon K3 link.. we are in the process of working on it and it is NOT LIVE YET which means if you place an order on it chances are we will never see it.. we are hoping to have it up and running by the weekend and as soon as we do you will be INFORMED.. thanks!


I cannot wait to check out the covers.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

OberonDesign.com said:


> someone posted about the Oberon K3 link.. we are in the process of working on it and it is NOT LIVE YET which means if you place an order on it chances are we will never see it.. we are hoping to have it up and running by the weekend and as soon as we do you will be INFORMED.. thanks!


Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## CAR (Aug 1, 2010)

I wish they would have a Velcro version, I would not buy a cover that covers up or even partially covers up some buttons.


----------



## OberonDesign.com (Nov 30, 2009)

We are no longer doing velcro


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

OberonDesign.com said:


> no problem as soon as its ready we would tell you.. the fact this person posted this makes me wonder.. someone hacked into the system last night to try to pre order (amazing) you can't order yet.. hopefully by the weekend.. we were thinking tomorrow but the hack situation didn't help


I will have to be good and wait till the weekend.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Anne said:


> When did you get your nook? I have a nook too.


Yesterday. The $25 gift card with the purchase at Best Buy sucked me in.


----------



## kindlek (Nov 12, 2008)

CAR said:


> I wish they would have a Velcro version, I would not buy a cover that covers up or even partially covers up some buttons.


Good luck with that velcro LOL.

But I agree, that statement that says "although our corner straps slightly cover the 'shift' key and 'back' button, they are both fully functional by pressing the leather over the key" doesn't sound real encouraging.


----------



## OberonDesign.com (Nov 30, 2009)

We maybe able to be ready by tomorrow.. I really am not sure which way.. we are waiting on a few things to finish up.. but I will post the second we have the site live.. I promise


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> Yesterday. The $25 gift card with the purchase at Best Buy sucked me in.


Let me know how you like your Nook.  I love mine


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

I don't like the way the straps cover the buttons on the bottom -- I was afraid that would happen for the K3 design unless they came up with something different.  I think I'll stick with my lighted Amazon cover.  I never thought I'd say that but I really love it for K3.  It just works.


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

OberonDesign.com said:


> We are no longer doing velcro


I know that you posted a while ago that you are no longer doing velcro. But it is confusing that the K2 pages show the options for Velcro and corners on the intro screen and on the individual cover order pages.


----------



## OberonDesign.com (Nov 30, 2009)

Lisa.. THANK YOU!
I appreicate you removing that



We were doing velcro on the K2 until we ran out of it.. we didn't want to continue it for several reasons and decided to discontinue it. 

Here is the latest info we have for you guys.. I was working on that when the link was brought to my attention 

Brendan & Becca thank you for your patience while we worked out the details of the K3 cover.


The K3 pages will be activated sometime tomorrow afternoon (Thursday) . Here’s what to look for:

Merry Christmas! The K3 is significantly smaller in size so we’re passing on the cost saving by offering a lower price on our traditional corner strap cover: $69.00

A few color changes and two new image offerings for K3 covers…new image pictures will be up in a few days on the site

Due to demand we expect a slight backlog so it may take a few days longer than usual to get your cover. Remember, first come first serve!!

We intend to begin shipping corner covers on Sept. 15th.

We’re having some challenges with the closure on K3 sleeve style covers. It’s coming as soon as we can work out the kinks



THANK YOU AGAIN!


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

OberonDesign.com said:


> A few color changes and two new image offerings for K3 covers&#8230;new image pictures will be up in a few days on the site


Oh, now you went and got me interested again! I like the Amazon cover for my K3, but I find that I really miss the pocket feature of my K2 Oberon cover. It was more comfortable to slip my hand in the pocket when reading one-handed.

I thought the K3 was going to have the same choices as the K2, and none of those were really catching my attention. I love my blue DaVinci journal & I had the fern Forest K2 cover (now living with DD). I had wanted Avenue of Trees, but I liked the Taupe color more than the current Saddle offer. So now I will be anxiously awaiting the site going live to see what you will have this time.


----------



## OberonDesign.com (Nov 30, 2009)

Mosf of them are the same as the K2, but we added two new designs and played with the colors a little bit.. since we had to change some things its like anything.. you get in the middle of it and see what works. 

the new design descriptions are going to be up but we won't have the photos for those until Monday.


----------



## Hippie2MARS (Sep 3, 2010)

I so wish Oberon had added either the Three Graces or the Fairy design to the Kindle 3 line-up! Excited about the lower price though! This really throws a monkey wrench into my "Amazon or Oberon" internal debate!


----------

